# Best courier for large and heavy shipment within Luzon



## svcop3 (May 1, 2015)

I want to ship something (squat rack and 200 Kg or so of 7ft bars and weight plates) from Manila to Ilocos Norte. Obviously that is heavy, voluminous and awkwardly shaped and would not even be covered by some couriers. Anybody have any experience of shipping large heavy stuff within Luzon, and if so what is the best courier service for this kind of shipment ?


----------



## svcop3 (May 1, 2015)

svcop3 said:


> ... to Ilocos Norte. Obviously that is heavy, voluminous and awkwardly shaped ...


Just to be clear, I'm talking about the SHIPMENT, not the PROVINCE


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Try Partas Cargo. They'll ship it via bus to Ilocos Norte. Price may be lower if you ride with the bus & claim some of the shipment as your baggage,

PARTAS BUS - PHBus Online Booking


----------

